# Vizslas & White Hair/Patches



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.bajnok.net/whiteone.pdf


Here is a link to an interesting exchange/article regarding Vs & white hair(s), patches, and roaning. I thought I would post it since white hair was discussed again in a recent thread. I hope the link works


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Very interesting read. As you know our baby has a white patch across her chest. We know that it is not the desired look for the breed but we didn't care. We weren't purchasing to show or anything where that would matter. It is what makes her unique in our opinion and we wouldn't change that for anything.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with you JillandDan! Holley is adorable, and there will always be Vs with white. It is their genetic make-up, and as the article states, it makes them no less a V  I saw a male running with his owner in Charlotte, and he had one white, rear foot. It was the entire paw (not just the toes), and it looked so cool! I mainly posted the article, because it points out that Vs come with white & always will. There is no real reason why white is not a part of the standard other than someone thought it was a swell idea at the time :


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree that it makes them no less of a V. She is pure V through and through. Her temperment and her energy level prove that every day. Haha. 
That sounds like a cool dog with a white rear paw. 
We know Holley's came from her dad. He has a small mark in the center of his chest. Her's is way bigger but we don't care. She is also from the hunting line and not the show line so that may be why the breeder still bred the dad with the white mark.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The color of a dog doesn't really mean that much to me. This is an interesting topic never the less. Last night I talked to a woman who is the daughter of one of the first group of Vizsla importers here in the northeast. She stated that they were on average 55 lbs and had no white markings at all.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My last dog was a Vizsla mix (but I think she was predominantly Vizsla). She had six or seven white hairs in the center of her chest. 

Here is the breed standard for coat color, as described by Bernard C. Boggs: "Solid golden rust in different shadings. Solid dark mahogany, red and pale yellow are faulty. White on the forechest, preferably as small as possible, and white on the toes are permissible. Solid white extending above the toes or white anywhere else on the dog except the forechest is a disqualification. When viewing the dog from the front, white markings on the forechest must be confined to an area from the top of the sternum to a point between the elbows when the dog is standing naturally. White extending on the shoulders or neck is a disqualification. White due to aging shall not be faulted. Any noticeable area of black in the coat is a serious fault."

Personally, I think a little touch of white makes for a very cute Vizsla!


----------

